
Google Play deletes App without giving a helpful reason - Humphrey
https://www.noterushapp.com/google-play-suspension/
======
Humphrey
This is my mates app. He spent days trying to investigating how he could be
violation of their terms and has not been able to get a specific reason from
Google. It appears to me that this must be a "false-positive" for a harmful
app. But there isn't much he can do about it.

